# Cancelled IVF Cycle - UPDATED



## glenno (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi there 

Thought I'd come on here to share as you all do...

I am beside myself (typing through tears), as my 1st IVF cycle was cancelled today due to poor response.  I am approaching my 44th birthday and I feel time is running out (run out) for me.  I don't understand what happened, my AMH and FSH levels were good for my age so why did my ovaries not respond?  I had 3 monthly Gonopeptyl injections for down regulating since May an additional week to down regulate with 0.5ml of Buserelin, 13 days of stimulation with 0.3ml of Buserelin and 450 iu Pergoveris (highest possible dose).    

Not sure I can do this again.  Plus I am also disapointed at the way the clinic dealt with me, so blasé, I just had to get out of there.  Basically said that was it and my only option is donor eggs or adoption!

How long does it take for the drugs to come out of your system and is there anything I can do to help this process along...

I feel for anyone who has been through this as it an awful feeling - I never thought I would be this age without children it breaks my heart.  Apologies if I sound negative I don't mean to.  

I wish all ladies going through IVF every success with the blessing of a beautiful bundle. xxx


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi glenno , 
sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, know how you feel mines was cancelled this month too , same as you due to poor response. I was absolutely gutted n just wanted out of hospital too. I did contact them few days later tho with questons i had , which made me feel a bit better. We are to wait for 3 af cycles and go again on a higher dose. As for length of time for drugs to leave your system , im not to sure but my AF arrived 2 days later then would have with no drugs. I wasnt given a trigger shot or anything just had to wait. No sure if it be same for you tho as i didnt DR- was on short protocol.  Keep your chin up ,xx


----------



## mslogo (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sorry your going threw these emotions right now I know how devastated you must be... Earlier in my cycle I to was a slow responder and was given a option to cancel but decided to go on anyways. I would consider changing your re to someone who makes you feel like this is the right clinic for me. Some people can be so harsh when telling you news that totally breaks your heart and not give it a second thought but this site helps gives you support.. Keep your head up and dont give up. I would keep going till your ready to stop.


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Glenno and ttc79   so sorry to hear your cycles were cancelled due to poor response  

You usually have to wait three bleeds for everything to be completely out of your system and ready to go again.  Maybe it's worth a second opinion on whether you can proceed with your own eggs based on your AMH level, I think I would be inclined to check that out with another clinic if your current one is saying donor eggs or adoption.

Wishing you both lots of luck and hope you get a successful outcome soon


----------



## glenno (Aug 24, 2012)

After a short hiatus i'm back on the site hoping for some inspiration from all the lovely ladies on this forum.  

ttc79, mslogo and daisy chain thank you for your kind responses.  I'm a now a year older and a bit more philosophical about this whole situation.  My partner and I have only very recently met with members of our fertility team at the clinic and had all of our questions answered.  The possible plan is now to find a more suitable clinic for our needs. 

Regarding periods returning to normal mine arrived 5 September which was a normal bleed.  I bled on and off until approx 3 days ago and have not had a proper period and am now 15 days late.  I have done the pregnancy tests but they are negative so it's a trip to my GP tomorrow morning to find out what's going on.  I am normally 28 days give or take a day or 2 and appreciate that the Gonapeptyl and IVF drugs could have a bearing on what is currently occuring.  Will keep you posted.


----------

